# Pretty baby shoes



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

Been away for a while, working lots so not had much time for myself but when i have had "Me" time I've been busy knitting.These are the first shoes I've made. They're really pretty and I've sold 3 pairs. Hope you like them


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hi, not surprised they sold! Gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet shoes! Nice work.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pretty...nice work. Glad you were able to sell them...well done.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone, glad you like them


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

They are lovely!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Extra Lovely work. No wonder they are selling.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

So, so cute!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Gel403 said:


> Been away for a while, working lots so not had much time for myself but when i have had "Me" time I've been busy knitting.These are the first shoes I've made. They're really pretty and I've sold 3 pairs. Hope you like them


Are you able to share the pattern. They are beautiful.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Gorgeous baby shoes. I hope you sell many more. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

SWEET !!


----------



## 4machineknitting (Oct 10, 2012)

Awe so cute.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

sooooooooooo sweet


----------



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

way to cute


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

they are adorable


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Like them? Love them. They are so sweet. The colors are spectacular and love the white soles. Nice work!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are beautiful shoes. Is the pattern your own design or can you post a link please? :-D :-D


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful!! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh how adorable, just what I have been looking for knitted shoes not crocheted. Please are you able to share the pattern, or where can I purchase it from.
Regards
Just MaMa


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

So pretty! Hard to find good knit patterns as most baby shoes are crochet it seems.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah, those are so sweet. Love all of them and great you sold some too. It's always nice to be able to buy more YYYYAAAARRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

justmama said:


> Oh how adorable, just what I have been looking for knitted shoes not crocheted. Please are you able to share the pattern, or where can I purchase it from.
> Regards
> Just MaMa


Hi I have found the one below that looks similar to the picture and this pattern is free to Ravelry. Hope you like it. I am going to give them a go once I have finished a couple of projects I have on the go. Xxx

http://library.ravelry.com/Wanderingcat/92300/babyjane.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1361338028&Signature=P0qdj8lt9o9tZ94osan9ZTNKZMQ%3D
 :lol:


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

daleech said:


> Beautiful!! Can you share the pattern?


Some beautiful one here for free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&query=Baby%20shoes&availability=free&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs

Hope you can see this site. These are all free. The choice is great. Xxxx


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your little shoes are gorgeous,lovely work.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

These are just so so cute, congratulations


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are all so cute


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty baby shoes,they are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

love them, how much are you selling them for, my friend is having a girl...i knit but not as nicely as that


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

These are adorable. No wonder they sell fast. Who wouldn't want these for their little ones?


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

they are ever so cute and lovely baby shoes and great colours and you should be very proud of them as they are great.

would you like to share the instructions with me and are they easy to make as i have dyslexia and im looking for some easy things to get me started as i have only be doing knitting since last october so im a newby and i have trouble with patterns so if you can write them out easy for me i will try and have a go at them

wonderful and elegant shoes

angela



Gel403 said:


> Thank you everyone, glad you like them


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

sage river said:


> love them, how much are you selling them for, my friend is having a girl...i knit but not as nicely as that


Hi Sage river, prices are £2.50 for prem/tiny, £3.50 for 0-3 months, £4.50 for 3-6 months and £5.50 for 6-9 months and £2.50 postage and packaging. Hope this helps and many thanks

Gel


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

I am fortunate enough to be looking forward to a grandaughter in a month, could you please share the pattern. They are precous.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

These are lovely..well done.


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the lovely comments, much appreciated

Gel


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

So cute,good luck in selling them. I like these more than a bootie.


----------



## tassiegirl (Aug 25, 2011)

They are beautiful....
Are you able to share the pattern.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh, I love em, but have no baby's around just now, I'm sure you wont have a problem selling them at all. good luck.


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

they are so sweet.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Wonderful baby shoes! Would love the pattern if you are able to share.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> Gel403 said:
> 
> 
> > Been away for a while, working lots so not had much time for myself but when i have had "Me" time I've been busy knitting.These are the first shoes I've made. They're really pretty and I've sold 3 pairs. Hope you like them
> ...


ya where can we get a pattern...please !!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are cute shoes. Good luck with selling them.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Would you tell us the name of the pattern you are using so we might be able to make them as well.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh, VERY pretty little shoes!


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Those little shoes are gorgeous. I have a great granddaughter and would love to knit her a pair. Please could you give me details of the pattern? Thanks!


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

hi i want to order a pair of 0-3 months please in red, shes chinese and i know red is a lucky colour..do you have a paypal account


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Just adorable?


----------



## Adji (Oct 1, 2012)

They are gorgeous, could we have the pattern please?


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Adji said:


> They are gorgeous, could we have the pattern please?


Ditto - pattern for me too, please. They are sweet.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pleeeese share the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

They are so cute, do you have a pattern, or can you provide me where you got the pattern from. Thanks


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Adorable shoes!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

So darn sweet! Love them, great job. Can you share pattern site or is this your own pattern that you'd be willing to sell?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

PAJulian said:


> justmama said:
> 
> 
> > Oh how adorable, just what I have been looking for knitted shoes not crocheted. Please are you able to share the pattern, or where can I purchase it from.
> ...


Hi.... for some reason, this did not work for me... said it is expired? Not too computer savvy......


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I love them, very cute baby shoes!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Really nice. I like the white "sneaker like" soles. Very cute!


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Adorable. I would like to know the pattern source too.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

They are so cute...... Would love the pattern to make some for my granddaughter......


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd love the pattern too.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Adorable.

I think THESE may be the booties she made....

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-baby-booties-2

These are also similar and FREE

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mary-mary-booties

There are several more Mary Jane styles for you to look at...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=%20mary%20jane%20baby%20booties&sort=best&page=1


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

mthrift said:


> PAJulian said:
> 
> 
> > justmama said:
> ...


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you send to Canada as well?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I love your baby shoes!!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Adorable.
> 
> I think THESE may be the booties she made....
> 
> ...


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Mthrift-here's the link to the free similar pattern on Ravelry. Denise http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-janes-3


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Gel403-Beautifully knit and adorable. Well done!!! Hope you sell many pair. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Everyone-Keep in mind, Gel is making these mary janes to sell. She may not want to give out the pattern. Look at the other pattern links posted. There are some that are quite similar. Denise


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

they are gorgeous. could you share the pattern please?


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Love your shoes, so sweet.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful little shoes.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

are they knitted or crotcheted please and are we able to get the pattern.I do a lot of knitting for the church op shop and think these would be great, for young mums or grandmums to buy.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Found them I think lol a madmonkey design xx
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-easy-lace-stitch-sandals


----------



## martiwi (Oct 25, 2011)

They're beautiful. If that's your own pattern you're very talented.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Everyone-Keep in mind, Gel is making these mary janes to sell. She may not want to give out the pattern. Look at the other pattern links posted. There are some that are quite similar. Denise


I hope that is not the case.... if that is her intent, they should be posted under the classified section. This section is for sharing pictures and will lend itself to questions from other knitters wanting to know the site to purchase or obtain the pattern. Perhaps the original poster was not aware.

In any event, we have shared many similar patterns.... if not the exact pattern.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## antpms (Feb 11, 2013)

They are really gorgeous! I live in Rhode Island, USA and have never seen such a pattern. Is there anyway you could post that pattern on this site?


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

The pattern is from madmonkeyknits, I;ve just bought the pattern myself lol 

See my post above for the link


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

hennie said:


> The pattern is from madmonkeyknits, I;ve just bought the pattern myself lol
> 
> See my post above for the link


I believe that you are correct... this one is the pattern used.

I have also listed several free patterns which are very similar.


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

absolutely love them!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

They are very pretty.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Gel403 said:


> Been away for a while, working lots so not had much time for myself but when i have had "Me" time I've been busy knitting.These are the first shoes I've made. They're really pretty and I've sold 3 pairs. Hope you like them


These little shoes are just precious. I am not surprised they sold. AdOrAbLe!!! I would love the pattern if you can share.

Lovely work!!


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

These are the cutest I've ever seen, is pattern available to share? Hoping to have new grandbaby this year and would love to have them ready for arrival.


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> denisejh said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone-Keep in mind, Gel is making these mary janes to sell. She may not want to give out the pattern. Look at the other pattern links posted. There are some that are quite similar. Denise
> ...


----------



## antpms (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link don't know how to convert pounds to dollars so I purchased patterns on ETSY site. Money will still go to shop owner in the UK!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

antpms said:


> Thanks for the link don't know how to convert pounds to dollars so I purchased patterns on ETSY site. Money will still go to shop owner in the UK!


Money is money lol xx Dont suppose designer minds.


----------



## antpms (Feb 11, 2013)

She lives in the UK me having the pattern in RI couldn't interfer with her sales.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

For Dollars
http://www.etsy.com/listing/110927000/knitting-pattern-only-baby-plain-and 
FOr £'s
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-easy-lace-stitch-sandals

xx


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

antpms said:


> She lives in the UK me having the pattern in RI couldn't interfer with her sales.


I meant, it makes no difference really whether she gets it in £ or $ it still a sale

I've bought the pattern too, have you thought about colours yet??
i'm thinking a nice rose pink would look nice xx


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Couldn't open the pattern up.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Those are so adorable.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

They are so precious..Thank you for sharing..


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

couldnt download this pattern either


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Love them!!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Adorable.
> 
> I think THESE may be the booties she made....
> 
> ...


Sweetheart Amy! Thanks so much!


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

They're all so precious. Beautiful job.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

denisejh said:


> Mthrift-here's the link to the free similar pattern on Ravelry. Denise http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-janes-3


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

They are beautiful. Where did you purchase the pattern?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

How cute. Are they hard to make? I'm not a new knitter, but I usually stick to pretty easy things.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I DON'T THINK SHE WANTS TO SHARE HER PATTERN WITH US. IF i FIND THE PATTERN I WILL POST THE PATTERN LADIES.


ALRUNA 1 said:


> Those little shoes are gorgeous. I have a great granddaughter and would love to knit her a pair. Please could you give me details of the pattern? Thanks!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love them. What is the pattern you were using?


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

They are lovely. Where did you get the pattern from


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I've posted the pattern links x check my earlier posts xx


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

martiwi said:


> They're beautiful. If that's your own pattern you're very talented.


This is one of my madmonkeyknits knitting patterns. I have designed literally hundreds of baby shoe knitting patterns.
Here are just a few.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

If you want to see more just leave me a message. xxxxxx


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

The pattern you are all trying to find is actually this one. Its called Baby Lacey Sandals by madmonkeyknits.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> The pattern you are all trying to find is actually this one. Its called Baby Lacey Sandals by madmonkeyknits.


Thanks for jumping in.... your baby shoes are so cute. All of them. I think you have found a few (a lot) new fans!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> madmonkeyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern you are all trying to find is actually this one. Its called Baby Lacey Sandals by madmonkeyknits.
> ...


You are most welcome, just pleased to be of some use. xxx


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Madmonkeyknitter, thank you! I love your designs.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Madmonkeyknitter, thank you! I love your designs.


Well I love those socks on your avatar. Did you make them????


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

very pretty shoes i love them :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

I hate it when people are stingy w/patterns, besides you just could of said what source you bought the pattern from!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

They are beautiful!!!!! What a cute pattern!!! Love them all.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Madmonkeyknitter, thank you! I love your designs.
> ...


Thank you! The picture is from the pattern site but I have made the socks and they knit up gorgeous! I am in the process of making a second pair:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139717-1.html

They are from a purchased pattern from Sweaterscapes.
Gigi


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

FINALLY found that pattern out at madmonkeyknits. Jeez....what a SEARCH. 
How much is L2.50 in American?
Has anyone else made these? Are they hard to do?
:roll: :x


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you Madmonkeyknitter. Your designs are beautiful. I am going to purchase the pattern. Keep designing.


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

I apologize for not sharing the pattern before, I never intended to upset people  I bought it from Ebay and I see that members have managed to find the pattern, but here is the item number anyway 

271138478124


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Gel403 said:


> I apologize for not sharing the pattern before, I never intended to upset people  I bought it from Ebay and I see that members have managed to find the pattern, but here is the item number anyway
> 
> 271138478124


I just think it was nice of you putting your picture on for all to see. It is nice if someone puts a link on but what with google now it's not impossible to find patterns eventually. So don't let it upset you to think you upset others. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank You Nelly, i know what you mean and it means a lot to me


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I make up a lot of my own patterns and sorry but I don't see why other people should be in the know of how I have made them.If they are really interested they can either study the pattern or get me to knit the same for them.Maybe this sounds harsh but when you see something in the shop for sale you CAN"T always get the pattern for it. Keep up the lovely knitting.


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

stitch1 said:


> I make up a lot of my own patterns and sorry but I don't see why other people should be in the know of how I have made them.If they are really interested they can either study the pattern or get me to knit the same for them.Maybe this sounds harsh but when you see something in the shop for sale you CAN"T always get the pattern for it. Keep up the lovely knitting.


Thank you stitch1. I was more upset that people had private messaged someone, (I'm assuming admin but certainly another member) to complain that i hadn't shared the pattern. I was under the impression that it was our choice as to whether we shared or not, but obviously i got it wrong!! Although I've been a member for almost a year, i don't get the chance to come on very often, so I'm still learning the ropes. I would much rather people speak to me personally, than complain behind my back


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I must comment because I was on this thread from the beginning and did a SEARCH to find the bootie pattern for a few people who were interested in the pattern.

I see BOTH sides of the issue here, but tend to favor one. I understand it is not your OBLIGATION to share ANY information what-so-ever. There are people here that only READ and learn from OTHER'S post and never post anything themselves.

When you post a photo of a completed item, you will not only have comments made, but inevitably questions regarding the pattern, yarn used, etc. Since this is a FORUM and it's sole intent is to SHARE and LEARN from others, it is quite acceptable that some of us will ask for more information.

I, myself, LOVE to post photos of my work. I include all pertinent information such as pattern source, yarn and needle used as well as any adjustments I have made. I do this because I am really not interested in having people simply "praise" my work, but I like to SHARE with others here. I get excited when a pattern works up well, I have successfully altered or adjusted a pattern or simply found a wonderful yarn that works up well.

If I was only interested in sharing a photo of my work, I would post it on Pintrest or something of the sort.

I am sure that it wasn't your intent to upset people, but it was frustrating having all of us searching for the pattern and even having the designer jump in to help. It simply would have been EASIER if you had simply stated your source since you were on the thread throughout the 8 pages of repeated questions regarding the pattern source.

Again, you say you are new and I believe you have learned something here. I noticed that you HAVE ASKED several times for patterns in the past (under Request for Pattern section) and you received replies and help regarding YOUR pattern search. It would be common courtesy to return the favor to those that were looking to knit a similar item as you posted.

Again, I wasn't even interested in KNITTING these booties. I just noticed that there was a lot of interest and jumped in to offer some suggestions for similar patterns....that's how I roll. I am here for the purpose of gaining knitting help AND helping others. I am quite sure you are too.

Happy Knitting.


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I must comment because I was on this thread from the beginning and did a SEARCH to find the bootie pattern for a few people who were interested in the pattern.
> 
> I see BOTH sides of the issue here, but tend to favor one. I understand it is not your OBLIGATION to share ANY information what-so-ever. There are people here that only READ and learn from OTHER'S post and never post anything themselves.
> 
> ...


Amy whether i have requested patterns or info in the past is neither here nor there!! I'm a sharing person and would never just take without giving something back. However i can't understand why you've taken it up on yourself to pm me when you clearly weren't interested in the pattern yourself. I'm sure the other members could have pm'd me themselves if they had a problem.

I will share patterns if I CHOOSE but i wont be made to feel bad if i chose not to!! If you go back a few months ago, i shared a link for a baby blanket I'd made!! but as soon as i didn't share this pattern, certain people moaned behind my back!!

I will say that I had to Google for this pattern myself, so i can't understand why others couldn't do the same. If i want something, i do the work, but that's not to say i wouldn't share

To me this feels like bullying, because i didn't share a pattern!! and to be honest it would put me off being a member of what is a happy forum on the whole


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't stress over it Gel. You may be away from your pc when requests for the pattern source comes in. Sometimes you just forget to put the link in, and then when you add it later, people dont bother to read through all the comments, so any helpful links have been missed and the same requests keep coming up. 

Your shoes were gorgeous, and when I felt the need to track the pattern was happy to buy it and make some shoes from it.

Keep on smiling, knitting and posting. xx


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

hennie said:


> Don't stress over it Gel. You may be away from your pc when requests for the pattern source comes in. Sometimes you just forget to put the link in, and then when you add it later, people dont bother to read through all the comments, so any helpful links have been missed and the same requests keep coming up.
> 
> Your shoes were gorgeous, and when I felt the need to track the pattern was happy to buy it and make some shoes from it.
> 
> Keep on smiling, knitting and posting. xx


I'm not stressed Hennie, just a little annoyed that people jump on the bandwagon without good reason.

I use other forums for my photography and unfortunately it's the same old thing. Some people have an opinion about everything and push it on others whether it's wanted or not!!

Anyway I'm off to do some more knitting and i AM smiling


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. I am so sorry that you took my post stating that I understand both points of view as "bullying". I simply said that I (as well as a few others) jumped in to find the pattern for those that were frustrated trying to locate the pattern. For what ever reason you chose not to share the pattern, we were able to help each other and find the proper pattern. I understand that you are not obligated to share. I apologize that you found this to be bullying. I was simply explaining how the forum usually works and by posting a photo, you will likely have questions regarding the pattern and source. My deepest apologies as I would NEVER be a bully to anyone

As I said... My sole intent is to be here to share knowledge with other knitters and I simply stepped in to help others find a pattern. I have knitted Mary Jane booties in the past and shared some links to similar booties. My sincere apologies as I did not intend or offend or upset you and had no idea my post would be taken that way by you.


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Wow. I am so sorry that you took my post stating that I understand both points of view as "bullying". I simply said that I (as well as a few others) jumped in to find the pattern for those that were frustrated trying to locate the pattern. For what ever reason you chose not to share the pattern, we were able to help each other and find the proper pattern. I understand that you are not obligated to share. I apologize that you found this to be bullying. I was simply explaining how the forum usually works and by posting a photo, you will likely have questions regarding the pattern and source. My deepest apologies as I would NEVER be a bully to anyone
> 
> As I said... My sole intent is to be here to share knowledge with other knitters and I simply stepped in to help others find a pattern. I have knitted Mary Jane booties in the past and shared some links to similar booties. My sincere apologies as I did not intend or offend or upset you and had no idea my post would be taken that way by you.


Amy this was the private email you sent me, perhaps you would like to read through it and see how you would take it if it had been sent to you!!

(I am sure you noticed that you have 7 pages of responses to your post including a photo of three pairs of baby booties that you made.

More than half of those responses are requests for the pattern that was used to knit these booties. One person surmised that the reason you are reluctant to share the name of the pattern and source is because you are interested in SELLING them only and don't want to share the pattern with us here at KP. You have clearly stated that this is NOT your intent.

It seems that you ARE reading the replies as you responded to a request to purchase a pair of these booties from you and you also responded to the person who guessed the reason you don't want to share the pattern is because your intent is to sell them.

Well, earlier in the day (thinking that you were not online or checking your messages) I went ahead and posted links to several similar styles as did another member. Since those "guess" links, you HAVE been online and still choose not to share the name of your pattern source.

Now, we are all here to share information, patterns and tips. I have received several PM's (as well as a couple on the thread) from people thanking me for doing a pattern search and SHARING the results of my search with all of them.

I wanted to also let you know that I have received several PM's from members who are angry with you for and have no understanding of your reasons for your obvious refusal to confirm which pattern you used.

Of course, you have no obligation to give this information. I simply wanted you to know that due to this post, and your refusal to confirm the correct pattern, that you have lost a few friends here.... or.... people that WOULD be friends.

Your reasons are your own and you owe me no explanation. I just wanted to let you know that you have left MANY here with a bad impression of yourself.

Sincerely,

Amy)

If i have lost potential friends because of this, then i wouldn't want them as friends to begin with!!

I've said all I'm going to on the matter. I'm here to enjoy the forum the same as everyone else


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Hope you do keep enjoying the forum and YES do keep knitting and don't be frightened to show off your marvellous work. LOL


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

So very cute!!!


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments folks. I have no intention of going anywhere. I love showing off my knitting, who doesn't?? After all that's one of the reasons we are here


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good on you. I would if I could but still can't work out how to send from IPhone


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I like your saying, "good on you". I'm in the same boat. I don't know how to send photos from iPhone.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Gorgeous work and a lovely pattern - can I buy the pattern please? xx


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dollychris said:


> Gorgeous work and a lovely pattern - can I buy the pattern please? xx


Thank You Dollychris, sorry it's taken me a while to get back to you, but I've been working away from home. Anyway here is a link so that you can purchase the pattern

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KNITTING-PATTERN-ONLY-BABY-LACEY-SANDALS-BOOTIES-KNITTING-PATTERN-/271185453580?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item3f23e9a20c


----------



## Polperro (May 1, 2013)

They are stunning well done you.


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

They look so cute but I imagine they could be very difficult to knit, right?


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

No you are wrong. They are incredibly easy. I know because I designed them. xxxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just so darling!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> No you are wrong. They are incredibly easy. I know because I designed them. xxxx


I'll agree with you Christine......great pattern and so easy to knit! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Miss Molly, haven't spoken to you in ages. Big kiss (gorilla style ) to you. xxxxx


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Thanks Miss Molly, haven't spoken to you in ages. Big kiss (gorilla style ) to you. xxxxx


Where did you get your hair done. Always looking for a good hairdresser!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

UGH I haven't missed those big sloppy kisses at all haha :lol: :lol:
It has been a while since we chatted. You should join in more often.....but behave yourself this time   :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gel403 (Apr 23, 2012)

enid said:


> They look so cute but I imagine they could be very difficult to knit, right?


Enid these are so easy to make


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

missmolly said:


> UGH I haven't missed those big sloppy kisses at all haha :lol: :lol:
> It has been a while since we chatted. You should join in more often.....but behave yourself this time   :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


You know that I'm quite incapable of that.
I only have to open my mouth and admin is down on me like a ton of bricks so I keep an extremely low profile these days.


----------

